# Masamoto Reconditioned



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2016)

This knife came in for a deep reconditioning spa treatment. Specifically I was tasked with making it "certified pre-owned" plus a few tweaks were added a well. I was happy to oblige. 

Here's the list of what was done....



Profile flattened
Tip repaired - made more pointy
Blade thinned, cleaned, & polished
Spine/choil rounded
Sharpened
Handle & saya sanded/cleaned


This knife is now as close to new as I can make it. The lighting is crap here today so the pictures aren't so great but hopefully you can see some difference in the before and after shots.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Beautiful work. Honestly it looks better than the new ones at jck.


----------



## panda (Aug 9, 2016)

Did the old ones not come with spine&choil rounded?


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 9, 2016)

Even the before looks better than my knives... Nice work, Dave.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Beautiful work. Honestly it looks better than the new ones at jck.



Thanks Evan 





panda said:


> Did the old ones not come with spine&choil rounded?



Actually yes they do, and I wondered how much better I had to do to make them round enough for this customer to be happy if this wasn't what he was looking for. So I pushed it as far as I could which is twice as round as they came.





apicius9 said:


> Even the before looks better than my knives... Nice work, Dave.
> 
> Stefan



Thanks Stefan


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 9, 2016)

that looks amazing.. but how do you get it so 'white' or is that just the lighting?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 9, 2016)

It looks brand new, well done!

My guess is it is the lighting sometimes my stainless knives actually look black if a picture is taken at a certain angle


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah it's the lighting for sure. The actual finish is a brushed satin type look, although shiny. 

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2016)

Fantastic.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2018)

Is this a KS?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 27, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Is this a KS?



Dave, I am sure you mislabeled the pictures! The lower one is the older pic showing the knife when new out of the box, the top image shows the knife after its usage... :razz:


----------



## labor of love (Jan 27, 2018)

I think you should just make a Martell KS. Lets make some dreams come true!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice. Do you lose much length with the tip work?


----------



## Lars (Jan 27, 2018)

Unless Dave is using Photoshop, the finish on that KS sure looks a lot nicer than mine did out-of-the-box.

Lars


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 27, 2018)

That's easily as good as a new one Dave. Great spa treatnent!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 27, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> That's easily as good as a new one Dave. Great spa treatnent!



As good as new? Knowing Dave's work makes me say that I am sure it is WWWAAAYYY nicer than a new one!:viking:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I think you should just make a Martell KS. Lets make some dreams come true!





Lars said:


> Unless Dave is using Photoshop, the finish on that KS sure looks a lot nicer than mine did out-of-the-box.
> 
> Lars





Marek07 said:


> That's easily as good as a new one Dave. Great spa treatnent!





daddy yo yo said:


> As good as new? Knowing Dave's work makes me say that I am sure it is WWWAAAYYY nicer than a new one!:viking:




Thanks guys, you're all to kind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Very nice. Do you lose much length with the tip work?




I didn't measure it before and after but I can say that it's probably not much considering what was done.

Thanks


----------



## Benuser (Jan 27, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I didn't measure it before and after but I can say that it's probably not much considering what was done.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Danzo (Jan 27, 2018)

Dang thats some serious overhaul. You are my idol


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 29, 2018)

Great stuff, Dave! If someone would send something in for this type of work, how long would it take for you to get to it?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Great stuff, Dave! If someone would send something in for this type of work, how long would it take for you to get to it?




In most cases I just need a few days.


----------

